# Big News for AC/DC fans



## Jock04 (12 Dec 2008)

on the bands website since about midnight.......... AC/DC will be playing an additional date at Punchestow June 28th 



If, like me, you're a fan - great news, eh?

If you're a scalper with O2 tix on ebay...tough


----------



## Caveat (12 Dec 2008)

You know something Jock - maybe I will 

Never seem them before.

I assume you have though.


----------



## Jock04 (12 Dec 2008)

Caveat said:


> You know something Jock - maybe I will
> 
> Never seem them before.
> 
> *I assume you have though*.


 

Aye, I'm an old rocker.
 I've seen just about everyone worth seeing.

First time I saw AC/DC was '77 I think. Always a high-energy show, well worth the effort to see them live.


----------



## Betsy Og (12 Dec 2008)

saw them in what was the point - personally I prefer indoor shows, closer, better sound, lights worth having etc.

but at least it means the O2 tickets might be feasible.


----------



## elefantfresh (12 Dec 2008)

They're just teasing me again - i'll come in early, log in, they'll be sold out again and i'll be all sad.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (12 Dec 2008)

Oh chin up, Elefantfresh.  Postive Mental Attitude all the way!


----------



## Jock04 (12 Dec 2008)

elefantfresh said:


> They're just teasing me again - i'll come in early, log in, they'll be sold out again and i'll be all sad.


 

a 50,000 to 1 chance has to be better than a 12,000 to 1


I know you were disappointed last time, I'll have my fingers crossed for you this time round!


----------



## RMCF (12 Dec 2008)

Another field day for the touts, and the real fans will have to buy them off eBay for 4 times the face value.


----------



## Cahir (12 Dec 2008)

Damn!  I'll be at Graspop that weekend and was hoping AC/DC would play that.  At least I have tickets for the O2 gig.


----------



## Jock04 (12 Dec 2008)

RMCF said:


> Another field day for the touts, and the real fans will have to buy them off eBay for 4 times the face value.


 

Ah, ya can't beat a positive attitude! 


Luckily, there are some people around who'd tell you that you can enrol in the fan club to get priority for tickets.
And if you still don't get tickets, they'll give you the membership money back.


----------



## RMCF (12 Dec 2008)

Does anyone know approx what number of tickets would be sold for a Punchestown concert?


----------



## RMCF (12 Dec 2008)

Jock04 said:


> Ah, ya can't beat a positive attitude!
> 
> 
> Luckily, there are some people around who'd tell you that you can enrol in the fan club to get priority for tickets.
> And if you still don't get tickets, they'll give you the membership money back.


 
Still absolutely no guarantee that you will get tickets - and more than likely not. And, there will still be loads on eBay before they go on sale to Joe Public.


----------



## gipimann (14 Dec 2008)

RMCF said:


> Does anyone know approx what number of tickets would be sold for a Punchestown concert?


 
I read that there'll be 70 000 tickets, going on sale next Friday.   Start your PCs!!


----------



## p45 (14 Dec 2008)

Thaty guy in the child's school uniform freaks me out, it looks wrong.  Are there looper fans who go to the gigs dreesed like this?


----------



## Green (15 Dec 2008)

I would assume there will be at least 20,000 on sale for Punchestown...so in theory it should make it cheaper to buy for the 02 gig..the former gig can be purchased at non exhorbitant prices.i have seen prices of €400 on Ebay for the 02 concert...


----------



## Complainer (15 Dec 2008)

LouisLaLoope said:


> Oh chin up, Elefantfresh.  Postive Mental Attitude all the way!


Or even, Positive Metal Attitude?



RMCF said:


> And, there will still be loads on eBay before they go on sale to Joe Public.


This doesn't mean that the sellers have tickets in their possession. It means that these touts are prepared to put the items on eBay in the expectation of picking up tickets at some stage that they can sell.


----------



## gipimann (16 Dec 2008)

AC/DC tickets going on sale on Thursday at 8am, not Friday as I said earlier (and as originally announced!).

PCs at the ready......!


----------



## RMCF (16 Dec 2008)

Has anybody ever been to a big concert at Punchestown?

Wondering what the venue is like and how suited it is to a gig of this size.

Seen 20,000 and 70,000 mentioned as number of tickets available on posts here. Does anyone know of the official number?


----------



## Cahir (17 Dec 2008)

RMCF said:


> Has anybody ever been to a big concert at Punchestown?
> 
> Wondering what the venue is like and how suited it is to a gig of this size.
> 
> Seen 20,000 and 70,000 mentioned as number of tickets available on posts here. Does anyone know of the official number?



I went to Bon Jovi there during the Summer.  The sound wasn't great and the beer was muck.  A pain to get to but it would be worth it for AC/DC.  Shame I'll miss this one.


----------



## elefantfresh (17 Dec 2008)

Tickets are 76.50 plus booking fee!!!! Jebus!


----------



## RMCF (17 Dec 2008)

I want to see AC/DC this time as it may be their last time coming around this way, so I was online trying to get tickets for Wembley stadium this morning.

When I got to select the tickets, I got the message about a 3min queue. It hovvered around 3 or 4mins for a while then said NO TICKETS, offering to go back and try again for a different part of stadium.

Did the same except the queue was 7mins.

Again NO TICKETS.

Third attempt the queue was 15mins, which went up to 20mins every now and again, so I disconnected.

Will try Punchestown tomorrow morning. 


If a stadium that size is bunged mins after they go on sale then I despair. 
*Yet they are for sale on GETMEIN.COM, a Ticketmaster company.*
Am I the only one that thinks that its time for an indepenent investigation into people like Ticketmaster?


----------

